# Two Mystery Wires Z31, next to FPR



## MrFurious (Oct 30, 2005)

I found these two wires while fixing the corroded plug on the fuel pressure regulator, and I have no idea what they went to.








What ever it went to I dont think it is all that important any more. The electrical tape that was covering them was quite old, and as hard as a rock. So I assume the car had miles put on it without whatever these went to. But I would still like to know what they were to. Just incase the info may be helpfull in the future. That part of the wire harness goes into 3 main sections, 1)to Power Steer Pump, 2)Distributor, & 3)FPR plus those two mystery wires.

P.S. For those of you that were reading the other thread about the connectors that I couldnt find what they were to. The open connector near the TPS on an 86' manual is for a TPS on a automatic (as some of us had guessed). To be more specific it is for the "Full Throttle Sensor".


----------



## dales86t (Nov 1, 2005)

recall wires are my guess


----------



## z31 (Oct 19, 2004)

dales86t said:


> recall wires are my guess


winnar!

http://www.redz31.com/pages/fuel/injectorrewire.html


----------



## MrFurious (Oct 30, 2005)

Thanks for the link. Explains why the fuel pressure drops like it does. 3 injectors at a time fire, odd, never knew anyone did this. So if you ever did an ECU swap to aftermarket one ya' might want to reconnect these. I may reconnect mine. This batch fire mode also causes you to get little gain from high-end aftermarket injectors because there is a delay from when the fuel is sprayed to when it goes into they cylinder on 4 of 6 cylinders. That sorta' "SUX". But it is an 86'.


----------



## OK85NA2T (Nov 4, 2005)

MrFurious said:


> Thanks for the link. Explains why the fuel pressure drops like it does. 3 injectors at a time fire, odd, never knew anyone did this. So if you ever did an ECU swap to aftermarket one ya' might want to reconnect these. I may reconnect mine. This batch fire mode also causes you to get little gain from high-end aftermarket injectors because there is a delay from when the fuel is sprayed to when it goes into they cylinder on 4 of 6 cylinders. That sorta' "SUX". But it is an 86'.



An aftermarket ECU? Where? little gain from high end injectors aside from the fact taht you get more fuel?


----------



## MrFurious (Oct 30, 2005)

Like a JWT ECU, but it may be set to batch fire mode too. Ya' of course higher flow injectors = more fuel. But I mean the ones that spray better, some spray a fine mist for better fuel consumption, stock ones usually spray like a squirt gun.


----------



## OK85NA2T (Nov 4, 2005)

MrFurious said:


> Like a JWT ECU, but it may be set to batch fire mode too. Ya' of course higher flow injectors = more fuel. But I mean the ones that spray better, some spray a fine mist for better fuel consumption, stock ones usually spray like a squirt gun.



Then you need to get your injectors serviced, all injectors should spray in a fine mist. JWT isn't an aftermarket ECU, it's a modded stock ECU.


----------



## MrFurious (Oct 30, 2005)

OK85NA2T said:


> Then you need to get your injectors serviced, all injectors should spray in a fine mist. JWT isn't an aftermarket ECU, it's a modded stock ECU.


If you look at a typical stock injector the spray nozel has a screen in it (like what you would find on your back porch door). Not all that great for getting that mist. A performance injector, example = Holley injctrs, has a plate with little holes in it so it will spray finer when the fuel is forced out. Plus the nozzel shape is a little different if I remember correctly.

I didnt know the JWT was just a modified stock ECU. Holley makes a "Commander 950", that is a fuel injection controller. But I dunno' if they work with MAF sensors.


----------



## OK85NA2T (Nov 4, 2005)

A standalone is a far cry from an 'aftermarket ECU'. Does your car run yet?


----------



## MrFurious (Oct 30, 2005)

of course not... I am waiting for my O2 sensor I ordered. I am running out of things to replace. But it ran one day before I slumbered, so what ever happened to it is a mystery. For all I know there is some spoiled brat with a remote rigged to control my ECU just harrassing me.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Seems to me this was already covered, but if you ever do get a standalone you've got a lot of rewiring to do to the injectors anyway. Regardless of there being six sets of wires, there were still only 2 ECU triggers. Another reason Nissan did the campaign or whatever you want to call it. Call it a reduction of redundant wiring or whatever, it gets rid of 4 sets of useless wires......


----------



## MrFurious (Oct 30, 2005)

Yeah, I understand what they did. I dunno how it saved anything though. You still have 6 injectors and clips attached to the wireharness, but just at a different spot. But it does make the wiring simpler. Just thought the whole batch fire mode was low grade. But like I said, the year of the car explains alot about the FI set up. Glad I know this was done though, because if I tried to hook up an injector controller, and did the wiring from the ECU end of the harness. I would have been wondering why it wasnt functioning properly.


----------



## OK85NA2T (Nov 4, 2005)

lol @ waiting on an o2 sensor to fix your car... false hopes. most peoples cars run better without it.


----------



## MrFurious (Oct 30, 2005)

You car isnt suppose to run without them. If it would, I would have removed mine along time ago on all my cars. And there would be no need for the dummy sensors manufactured aka ghost sensors. If stock FI units ran well without O2 sensors it would make tuning a car alot easier.


----------



## dales86t (Nov 1, 2005)

actually no it would make your car run like a bag of shit.

And a screen on the injectors? errrrrrrrrrrrrrr, did anyone inform you that they were pintle injectors? if you have a dead injector lying around, pull it apart by cutting the top housing off.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

OK85NA2T said:


> lol @ waiting on an o2 sensor to fix your car... false hopes. most peoples cars run better without it.


I'd like to see some proof of that. Most peoples cars run like garbage when it goes bad. If you have the secret formula, share. 

Runs better without it? Sounds like something a backyard mechanic might say....


----------



## OK85NA2T (Nov 4, 2005)

well mine's been unplugged since a week after my swap and it ran perfect. I know others who run great without it as well. 

MrFurious, you're an idiot if you think a car won't run without an o2 sensor. Everytime someone posts something about FI systems, you come on here and start babbling off all kinds of technical BS acting all smart, yet, your car still doesn't start. Am I missing something?


----------



## MrFurious (Oct 30, 2005)

possibly a hole in the head


----------



## OK85NA2T (Nov 4, 2005)

MrFurious said:


> possibly a hole in the head



Missing a hole in the head? Well, my nose is stopped up currently, so i guess you could say i'm missing a hole...


----------



## MrFurious (Oct 30, 2005)

exhaust head


----------



## dales86t (Nov 1, 2005)

Oh god that made me laugh, simple comebacks yet DAMN effective.


----------



## OK85NA2T (Nov 4, 2005)

I don't get it... I don't have a butthole? erm...


----------

